# Stains from Birch Tree Leaves



## IdahoBob (Jan 29, 2007)

I poured a concrete patio a while ago. Before I could put a sealer on, the nearby birch trees started dropping leaves. Then it rained and now I have brown stains on the new concrete that I can't seem to remove. Any suggestions on a cleaner or "solvent" would be appreciated.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

You can try all kinds of stuff but muratic acid seems to work best.

Some other cures are a 10% bleach solution, dry laundry detergent worked into the stain with a wire brush for 10 minutes or so and then washed off, sometimes baking soda will do okay.

But get it as soon as possible. It will work into the concrete and will become permanent over time.


----------



## ViSta (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, so I don't have stains from my birch trees. I've been hosing the new pad down every day.
The contractor's saw horse that I've hosed around - I'm moving today. Small dark stains in the area! Suggestions? 

_________________________________________
I think I have Attention Defic....


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

ViSta said:


> Ok, so I don't have stains from my birch trees. I've been hosing the new pad down every day.
> The contractor's saw horse that I've hosed around - I'm moving today. Small dark stains in the area! Suggestions?
> 
> _________________________________________
> I think I have Attention Defic....


Same solution as mentioned above.


----------

